# Amrit - Is It For Everyone?



## Admin (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally posted by : *drkhalsa*

In recent years young Sikhs are been told by certain individuals at universities, colleges and sikh camps that taking Amrit (Khande-di-Pahul) is not necessary for all Sikhs. Some people who preach this nonsense there go as far as to say that those who have taken Amrit are full of ego, continue to practice falsehood and are stuck in a ‘boring’ way of life. However, are these people preaching the message of Guru Ji, or are they preaching whatever their mind think is correct (i.e. manmat)?
According to the Panthic Sikh Rehat Maryada, (Section I, Chapter I, Article I) a Sikh is defined as:

Any human being who faithfully believes in:
i. One Immortal Being, 
ii. Ten Gurus, from Guru Nanak Sahib to Guru Gobind Singh Sahib,
iii. The Guru Granth Sahib, 
iv. The utterances and teachings of the ten Gurus and v. the baptism bequeathed by the tenth Guru, and who does not owe allegiance to any other religion, is a Sikh.

Through the baptism bequeathed by the tenth Guru, ‘Khande Pahul da Amrit’ a Sikh person becomes initiated and makes a commitment of mind, body, wealth, life and allegiance only to Guru Gobind Singh Ji and Guru Granth Sahib Ji and to no one else. Taking Amrit and living the disciplined Sikh life is an act of love and dedication, which every Sikh should strive for if they consider the Ten Guru Sahibaans and Guru Granth Sahib as their Guru. On a practical level Guru Gobind Singh Ji ensured that no one is left deluded to think that Amrit is not for everyone. Guru Gobind Singh Ji himself requested the Panj Piaare to bestow upon him the gift of Amrit.


"To drink the Ambrosial Nectar of the Khanda (Amrit) is the primary instruction for the Sikh. He who abandons all other initiations is truly a great Sikh." 
(Rehatnama Bhai Desa Singh)


"The angelic beings and the silent sages search for Amrit, the Ambrosial Nectar; this Amrit is obtained from the Guru. This Amrit is obtained, when the Guru grants His Grace. He enshrines the True Lord within the mind. All living beings and creatures were created by You. Only some come to see the Guru and seek His blessing. Their greed, avarice and egotism are dispelled and the True Guru seems sweet. Says Nanak, those with whom Vaheguru is pleased, obtain the Amrit, through the Guru. ||13||" (Ang 918, SGGS)


"I surrender my mind. I surrender my whole body. I surrender all my lands. I surrender my head to that beloved friend who brings me news of Waheguru. I have offered my head to the Guru, the most exalted. He has shown me that Waheguru is with me. In an instant, all suffering is removed. I have obtained all my mind's desires. Day and night, the soul-bride makes merry and all her anxieties are erased. Prays Nanak, I have met the Husband Lord of my longing. ||3||" (Ang 247. SGGS)
A Sikh is he or she who has a ‘nischaa’ or firm faith and belief in the ‘khande di pahul’or the baptism bequeathed by Guru Gobind Singh Ji. Therefore, a Sikh does not necessarily have to be Amritdhari, however, a Sikh is he or she who ‘faithfully believes’ in Amrit. As a result every Sikh should be committed to the aim of taking Amrit in their lifetime and becoming a fully fledged member of the Guru’s family known as the ‘Khalsa’. According to the Panthic Rehat Maryada, the Guru Khalsa Panth has clarified that you cannot claim to be a Sikh and (i)not faithfully believe in Amrit, (ii) consider Amrit as optional requirement of a Sikh, and (iii) not ever aim or work towards the goal of taking Amrit.

Gurmukh Singh can be reached at gurmukh.singh@panthic.org


----------



## m1stikalbo1 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

ok you have a strong arguments but we have to look at the Sikh Rehat Maryada. Is it not Man-made? From what I have read, a group of Sikh Scholars met (either in the early 18th or 19th century) to outline the Sikh Rehat Maryada. Is a code written by the Guru himself? 

Furthermore, Guru Nank Dev Ji and every other Guru did not baptise themselves according to the way Guru Gobind Singh Ji described but I am pretty sure they achieved enlightenment too! So is it really fair to say that not choosing to take amrit is alright. I mean salvation is still attainable. 

I am not supporting to the scholars who say it is wrong but I am just questioning the fact that 'moksha' or englightenment >>> is it still attainable without taking amrit?


----------



## drkhalsa (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Dear Singh ji 

Welcome to this forum 



> Furthermore, Guru Nank Dev Ji and every other Guru did not baptise themselves according to the way Guru Gobind Singh Ji described but I am pretty sure they achieved enlightenment too! So is it really fair to say that not choosing to take amrit is alright. I mean salvation is still attainable


 
wel dear singh ji before guru Gobind Singh ji This cceremonay used to be there and at that time it was Charan Pahul ( disciples were initiated with amrit prepared from touch of guru ji s feet)
Please dont be carried away withall this misbelief that there was no amrit sanchar before Guru Gobind singh ji 
Now about enlightment or mukti dera singh ji what I have learned in sikhi with akal purakh 's Kirpa is that In sikhism the goal of a seeker are much much higher even beyond mukti beyond enlightment , in sikhism when you attain this so called mukti then your real work start , then only you start doing real seva of akal purakh by serving his creation and for this very reason akal purakh created this Khalsa 

Now it would be rudiculous to say that enlightment could not be attained with out Choosing to take amrit offcourse it is possible and many might have done that but if you want to take this as a excuse for not taking amrit then yo are missing the point , this is like I will take my mba degree from oxford but still i wont join oxford 

wel any body who sincerely take up the sharan of guruji ( SHRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB)  guruji shows him the path and my present understanding tell me that it involves Amrit ceremonay at some stage it may not be starting point but may come later on 

Bul chuk maf karna ji

Akal Sahai
Jatinder Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI Fateh.

Amrit..and all its components have been described in GURBANI..and from the Guru sahibaans as well as the Bhagats who came earlier than even Guru nanak Ji Sahib.
Guur Gobind Singh Ji "conceptualised" the Ceremony..Khande Batte da Amrit by Panj Piayars as He intended to Install Guru Garnth ji as the Final Guru and end the line of Human Gurus...But ALL the ssential Components of Amrti are already in the GURU GRANTH SAHIB JEE.  It couldnt be farther from the truth to say that Guru Gobind Singh Ji is the one who "began this Amrit" ceremony and before this there  was no such Amrit.  

In a worldy sort of simplixtic example it could be said that...Guur nank jI Sahib started the SIKH SCHOOL....and each succeedign GURU Sahib added to an improved the Educational/Practical matter/subjects, curriculkum etc...and GURU GOBIND SINGH JI completed the UNIVERSITY of SIKHISM and showed us how to "matriculate". It is perfectly understandable if a few students NEVER even enter the School even at Kindergarten level, some drop out at various classes, some REACH UNIVERSITY but attend a year or two and drop out..Some reach Final Year BUT FAIL..etc etc...BUT that doesnt mean that the FEW "KHALSAS" who do graduate with First Class Honours shoudlnt be called Graduates !!

I am a teacher and so used this example. It is true in every sense.  IF anyone does enter the Sikhi School, its EDUCATIONAL SYLLABUS is the GURBANI..and Once the Student has FULLY IMBIBED the GURBANI in hsi/her daily LIFE...He is then Competent to Take the AMRIT EXAM..and pass out with Full honours...BUT remeber LEARNING..SIKHI sia  life long process and just passing out is still NOT the End all and BE all of Sikhi... the REHIT has to be kept every moment till death.

Jarnail Singh Gayni


----------



## m1stikalbo1 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Thank you Jatinder Singh Ji for that knowledgable reply.

But I am unsure about the way you said that the real work starts after u achieve Mukti. I mean wouldn't doing seva and all sorts of things LEAD to mukti. Instead of the other way around. The way I see it , you achieve Mukti in the end...after you die. And if you dont achieve mukti after u die then you are re-born. I mean is Mukti really possible while you are alive ?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Dear Ji,

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

MUKTI ... after death ... is NOT GURMATT's Ideal. Who knowes what happens after death ?? No one has EVER COME BACK...to tell who is mukt or who is not.

GURBANI shows us the way to be JEEWAN MUKT....muktee while in this WORLD where everyone can see. The First Fear is to Conquer DEATH ... AMRIT teaches one that ... because it gives one a NEW LIFE/Rebirth while still being here ... Baba deep Singh Ji Shaheed PROMISED to "LIVE" until his promise to liberate Darbar Sahib was realised ... and HE did live even when his head was severed ... notice that many thousands have "PROMISED" to DIE ... IF their demands are not met ... SUICIDE PACTS between Lovers, SUICIDE BOMBERS ... and all are these category ... BUT GURSIKHS like baba deep Singh Ji, Bhai Taru Singh Ji, Bhai mati dass Ji, thousands and thousands ... PROMISED TO LIVE ... until their "demands" were met ... demand to RETAIN OUR RELIGION and NOT CONVERT under pain of DEATH.

This JEEWAN MUKT is the real force of Amrit ... and it is for everyone who desires it.

jarnail Singh gayni


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

and Once the Student has FULLY IMBIBED the GURBANI in his/her daily LIFE ... He is then Competent to Take the AMRIT EXAM.

Please expand on this level of Competency. I encountered Sikhi eight months ago, and it has changed my life. I wear the 5 Karkars and a turban, and do Sadhana and aspire Simran, however I have not perfected the Gurbani in my daily life, (Desire of men and endulgence of chocolate and bread, is strong.) I would like to take Amrit this summer at Khalsa Camp for I am on this path for the rest of this life. I feel called to become a Sikh, however I do not want to disrespect the priviledge.

Maybe this is a question only 'my' Self can answer ... Still, I ask, how can someone self assesses weather or not they are competent at the level for Amrit? Maybe some of the blocks could be erased through Amrit, most humbly thankfull ... Liv kaur

(It took many months before accepting Kaur, Liv is my Norwegian birth name, howerver I AM longing to belong to God) ... 

Sat Naam WaheGuru


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Dear Liv kaur Ji,
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI Fateh.

I am very happy for you...Guru Ji has placed His Benevolent Hand upon your head...

Since you are wearing the Panj kakaars, and also self-assessing your readiness for AMRIT..you have passed the first stages of the Competency Test for this Great and lovely moment in your life when you will join the Brotherhood of Waheguru Ji Ki Fauj.

The Panj will tell you to do NITNEM of Panj banis...that you can do in English or in Gurmukhi as you see fit. Gurbani in Gurmukhi is "Amrit" on its own..... Slowly as you begin to "see" what Guru Ji is trying to tell you in the Gurbani...you will try to live by those ideals...

The Panj Will also tell you to STAY AWAY from the Four Bajjar Kurehits..the committing of which will necessitate appearing before the Panj once again. These Four are..Cutting/removing/dishonouring the Hair on our body in any way, Smoking of Tobacco , Cohabiting with someone who is not married to you and eating of Hallal Meat (sacrificial meat). Doing any of these is a KUREHIT.

The Panj will also tell you to NAAM JAPP WAHEGURU, Naam Simran, and some advise on how to live a Sikh way of Life.

I am very very happy for you and hope you have the Best in Life.  Feel free to ask any questions on any aspect of Sikhe, Gurmatt, naam simran, Gurmantar, rehit etc on this Forum...there are many of us who are always ready to assist to the best of our ability.   Once again a warm welcome.

Warmest regards,

Jarnal Singh gyani


----------



## drkhalsa (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Dear Mistikalbo1 ji

Gyani ji has explained in really excellent fashion how mukti works in sikhism 
As per understanding given to me By Akal Purakh Sikhism is really like a big university and there is potential of earning such degrees that were not possible before that .in many religions mukti is end point of your life and your syllabus finishes but i am amazed to read about Gursikhs like Baba Deep Singh , , Baba Fateh Singh ji i baba Jorawar Singh ji and many many more .. all these singhs are known for there actions done after this so called state of mukti and not achieve mukti , so what i mean to say that mukti relatively small thing if you r try to see what actually one can achieve in sikhi And for sure mukti in sikhi while living is possible and Gursikhs have proved this many many times and as very well described by Gyani ji that no body can fool you by promising mukti after death or heaven after death and make you loose your precious life in vain .

Now why I said that Seva in real sense starts after mukti 
it is practically it is extremely difficult to do Seva in a way our Guru Ji has Taught us to do it is selfless service ( SEWA) but in life of a ordinary man he hardly do any thing in selfless state when ever we do any thing our self comes in between and it tells us that we are doing this and increase our sense of ego even when when we do sewa in Gurdwara we do it for our self so that we can achieve muki so still our mind is looking for something in return so state of selfless is really difficult and ofcourse when yo start your lessons in Guru ji University ( GURU GRANTH SAHIB ) there comes moment in you r life when doing sewa you become selfless and so you progress on you r way and ultimately you reach state of complete selfless when what ever you do is selfless and that is when even in doing Seva you are not expecting any thing in return. And this concept of selfless Seva is very very unique to sikhi. In sikhi your targets are beyond these things like mukti and salvation as this big university here you can get degree well beyond mukti 

Here is quote from Gurbani written by Guru Arjan Dev ji




Ang 534
Page 534
​

dyvgMDwrI 5 ]​

dh​​aevugundhaaree 5 

Dayv-Gandhaaree, Fifth Mehl:
​

AMimRqw ipRA bcn quhwry ]​

anmr​​ithaa pria buchun thuhaarae 

O Beloved, Your Words are Ambrosial Nectar.
​

Aiq suMdr mnmohn ipAwry sBhU miD inrwry ]1] rhwau ]​

ath s​​undhur munumohun piaarae subhehoo madh niraarae 

O supremely beautiful Enticer, O Beloved, You are among all, and yet distinct from all. ||1||Pause||
​

*rwju n cwhau mukiq n cwhau min pRIiq crn kmlwry ]*​

*r*​*aaj n chaaho mukath n chaaho man preeth churun kumulaarae*
*I do not seek power, and I do not seek liberation. My mind is in love with Your Lotus Feet.*
​

bRhm mhys isD muin ieMdRw moih Twkur hI drswry ]1]​

brehum meh​​aes sidh mun eindhraa mohi thaakur hee dhurusaarae 

Brahma, Shiva, the Siddhas, the silent sages and Indra - I seek only the Blessed Vision of my Lord and Master's Darshan. ||1||
​

dInu duAwrY AwieE Twkur srin pirE sMq hwry ]​

dh​​een dhuaaraiaaeiou thaakur suran pariou sunth haarae 

I have come, helpless, to Your Door, O Lord Master; I am exhausted - I seek the Sanctuary of the Saints.
​

khu nwnk pRB imly mnohr mnu sIql ibgswry ]2]3]29]​

kuh​​u naanuk prubh milae munohur mun seethul bigusaarae 

Says Nanak, I have met my Enticing Lord God; my mind is cooled and soothed - it blossoms forth in joy. ||2||3||29||
​


Akal Sahai 

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

A truly beautiful explanation of Selfless SEWA by Veer jatinder Singh ji.

Is it only me ?? OR does any one else feel this way... TO me "GURBANI" in its Original Gurmukhi Script looks so Divine...beautiful beyond comparison...a sight for sore eyes. Just looking at the Gurbani posted makes my heart flutter..I never tire of looking at Gurbani all day long...What a real blessing Guru Ji has bestowed on Humanity...by Bringing this Gift from Sach Khand to thsi Earth... Dhan Dhan guru Ji.

Thanks to all.

Love to all..

Jarnail Singh gyani


----------



## m1stikalbo1 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Thank you Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji for that excellent explanation of mukti ... you are very knowledgeable. One more quesiton from my curious mind...how exactly do u know that u have attained mukti ?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*



			
				m1stikalbo1 said:
			
		

> Thank you Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji for that excellent explanation of mukti ... you are very knowledgeable. One more quesiton from my curious mind...how exactly do u know that u have attained mukti ?


 
Waheguru ji ka khalsa wahegyuru ji ki fateh.

veer ji,

It is the aim of every Gursikh of Guru Nanak
to be jeewan mukt..that is attainb MUKTEE while ALIVE. Gurmatt doesnt give any significance to heavesn and rivers of honey spice girls etc in heaven and burning fires in hell..

1. The First sign of jeewan muktee is the TOTAL destruction of all HAUMAII..EGO..becoem the DUST of the FEEt of everyone...Guur Amardass Ji tells us.."AAP chhodd jeewat mareh..."

Sri Guru ramdass Ji tells us.."Satgur Bhai chaloh, jeewtain iev mariah.."
And Guru Arjun Ji tells us.." AAP tiaag hoeyeh sabh REANNA jeewtain ion mariah.."
IN Sukhmani Guru Ji teels us.."jiwan mukt..JIS RIDDEH BHAGWANT.."
Guur Teg bahadur Ji tells us.."Maan Moh dono ko PARHAR..GOBIND ke gunn gaveh..Kahu Nanak ih bidh kopranne JEEWAN MUKT kahaveh.."
And Finally guru Nnak Ji .."JEEWANMUKT so akhiyeh...jis wichon HAUMAII jaii..."

Jeewan Mukt perosn while alive is FREE of the BANDHANS, desires, STRINGS of thsi World..

The Successful LIFE is one in which we HEAR and Japp the NAAM..as much as we can...

Remeber its very EASY to DIE....many thousands of ordinary men adn women..lovers etc have Comitted SUICIDE..for love, money whatever...Many Thousands have tied BOMBS to their bodies and blown themsleves up...most recently in London. These are actually COWARDS..running away from LIFE..

The real Brave Jeewna mukt nOt afraid of DEATH is one who REMAINS ALIVE until his Misision is DONE. Baba deep Singh Jiand Baba Gurbaksh Singh ji remained alive with severed head even....as their LIFEs misiion was still Incomplete... Bhai Taru Singh Ji, remained alive with Scalp removed...Bhai Mati dass Ji, Bhai Sati Dass Ji, and hundreds of thosuands of Sikh Mrtyrs remained ALIVE...UNTIL their Mission in Life..TO DIE WITHOUT CONVERTING was accomplished.  Even Jeewan Mukts such as Five yaear old Sahibzadah Zorawar Singh fateh Singh remained DEFIANT and ALIVE standing in the WALLS facing DEATH fearlessly...NO CONVERSION at any cost..THAT is TRULY CONQUERING FEAR OF DEATH...see DEATH staring at your face and DEFY IT.

Jarnail SinghGyani


----------



## manbir (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

"The angelic beings and the silent sages search for Amrit, the Ambrosial Nectar; this Amrit is obtained from the Guru. This Amrit is obtained, when the Guru grants His Grace. He enshrines the True Lord within the mind. All living beings and creatures were created by You. Only some come to see the Guru and seek His blessing. Their greed, avarice and egotism are dispelled and the True Guru seems sweet. Says Nanak, those with whom Vaheguru is pleased, obtain the Amrit, through the Guru. ||13||" (Ang 918, SGGS)

Bhai Sahib, the Amrit here does not mean the Khade Ke Pahaul


----------



## manbir (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

The Rehat Maryada can never be 'Static'. It was made by us and not by Gurus. Any Maryada we made or will make in future can never have a finality. Rehat maryada is just a collective decision by group of sikhs to make rules to manage social aspects of our lives. We must never confuse it with Orders given by our Gurus. Sikhs can live without having amy type of maryada. For a sikh who is ready to read Gurbani and tries to under stand it and conduct his affairs of life accordingly, needs no maryada. 
We must understand clearly that if so called Maryada had to be an important aspect of a Sikh's life, Guruji would have clearly added it to the Guru Granth Sahib jee.


----------



## gurbilas (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

I was thirteen when I told my mother that I want to partake Amrit and become a khalsa. My mother explained that it is not easy and I probably amd not ready for it. I could have ignored this but I thought about it and enviously saw other boys of my age partaking Amrit and later on saw them slowly abandoning their signs and returning to 'normal life'. 
I felt bad about it but also I started thinking whether we as Sikhs have started wearing 'Kripans' like brahmanical 'janeu' and do not really care for the essence of the whole teaching. It is a pity but true. Now I feel I will never be ready for Amrit (sadly).


----------



## KSKhalsa (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

The major consideration here for every sikh is to take Khande-kee-Pahul. When you take this what happens : You are able to live the life as per accordance of your beloved Satguru. Till you have not taken this, the spirit to live for some other never arises. How much it is essential in your life, you can imagine from the fact that whomsoever have faith in Sikhism  is Bhekhi Sikh if he/she doesnot take this Pahul in his/her life term. (I will feel soory to use this type of word-but where truth prevails-let us be straight- and apologises in advance if it pinches to anyone). Khande kee-Pahul can have long lasting impact in one's life if he/she follow the rehat - its like the same if we have found some Invaluable Jewel and we love to take care of that. So, whomsoever, have faith in Sikhism should follow the Rehat and he/she will have upfront changes in his/her life-socially, mentally as well as spiritually, and those like mine who doesn't value this Invaluable Jewel lose this from his/her life and have to live the life like if someone is betrayed by this materialistic world and voluntary opt(Manmat) to live the life like same as animals are living their lives.

Bhul Chuk Maaf.


----------



## manbir (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*



			
				gurbilas said:
			
		

> I was thirteen when I told my mother that I want to partake Amrit and become a khalsa. My mother explained that it is not easy and I probably amd not ready for it. I could have ignored this but I thought about it and enviously saw other boys of my age partaking Amrit and later on saw them slowly abandoning their signs and returning to 'normal life'.
> I felt bad about it but also I started thinking whether we as Sikhs have started wearing 'Kripans' like brahmanical 'janeu' and do not really care for the essence of the whole teaching. It is a pity but true. Now I feel I will never be ready for Amrit (sadly).


 
Sikhism is not a religion of 'Signs' and 'Symbols'. We have made it. Gurus revolted against One Symbol of Brahmin - 'janeu', but we created five Symbols to depict Sikhism. Today the practice of Sikhism revolves around the Five Ks and the Amrit of Khande ke Pauhal. Our Gurus never desired sikhs to be worshipers of symbols. Guru gave us a distinct identity of Keshas as part of sikh dress. We are not worshipers of Keshas. Its part and parcel of our life and body. We made a maryada that a Sikh has to partake khade ke pahaul to be called a guru ka sikh and if you take this 'Amrit' you have to keep five Ks, directly meaning if you donot  take this 'Amrit' you have all the liberty to forgo your keshas and thats what we see happening all over among the sikhs. 
We are in a big confusion. 'Amrit' of Khade ke Pahaul  has been given the same meaning as the AMRIT in Gurubani. All thanks to illiterate Derawalla that abound among us. This is all nothing but the Brahmnical mind set that has totally griped our thinking.
Todays Sikhism is under siege of Keshdhari Brahmins. Today the Hindu Brahmin has got ride of a lot of crap and is in the process of  cleansing itself. 'Sikh Brahmin' is entangled in all types of 'maryadas'. In the name of maryada we are killing the beautiful philosophy of our Gurus.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Satsriakal to all and Manbir Ji!

This is a watchful observation from you.

In my view, many Sikhs and non Sikhs have observed the same.

Your dissatisfaction and revolting wish have convinced you to write it.

I pray that your wish gets fulfilled.



Balbir Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Khandeh Batte DE PAHUL ..is exactly that..PAHUL. An initiation Rite of Passage that a SIKH must undergo to advance towards Khalsa.

Peevoh PAHUL khande dhaar..hoveh janam suhela...

The AMRIT of GURBANI..is essentially NAAM. IN Each and every Panktee in Gurbani where the Word AMRIT occurs it refers to NAAM.

First we turned PAHUL into "AMRIT"..
Then we turned a little water in a batta stirred with khanda by a SINGLE GRANTHI reading Japji sahib (Five paurres) into "AMRIT"...
Then we turned SAROVAR WATERS into "AMRIT"
Then we turned Ordinary mineral/tap water put into bottles and placed near Guru Granth ji..into "AMRIT"..
Next we even poured tap water into a GANGASAGAR and called that AMRIT... ( thousands took that home and matha tek millions in return )
Then we had "Mahapurash" going to Pakistan..and bringing back "AMRIT"..from panja Sahib, nanakanna sahib,  The Well in the Pind of Bhai Khaniya Ji.....

I wonder whats NEXT ??  IS AMRIT that easy ?? as easy as jumping into the sarovar...or just putting a mineral water bottle under Guru ji manji sahib ??..or just getting a "Sant" to bless some water and declare it is "AMRIT"....

Any wonder that the YOUTH are getting disilluisioned as seen in manbir 's message above ??  NO WONDER at all.... we are REDUCING the GYAN of GURBANEE into AGYAAN - DARKNESS of RITUALS and EMPTY WORDS..

Jarnail Singh


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

wjkk
wjkf

  i totally agree with you manbir ji


----------



## manbir (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*



			
				Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> Khandeh Batte DE PAHUL ..is exactly that..PAHUL. An initiation Rite of Passage that a SIKH must undergo to advance towards Khalsa.
> 
> Peevoh PAHUL khande dhaar..hoveh janam suhela...
> 
> ...


 

Giani Jarnail Singh Jee

Waheguru Ji Ka khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ke Fateh

You have said exactly what needed to be said. Your depiction of the state of affairs is 100% correct. 

'The AMRIT of GURBANI..is essentially NAAM. IN Each and every Panktee in Gurbani where the Word AMRIT occurs it refers to NAAM.'

We the elders in the sikh society have gone astray and that is why we cannot have influence on the younger generation which is going the pattit way. If the elders in a family follow the Brahmanical ways it becomes very difficult to convince the young children. 

 I am living among the sikh population that has forgotten each and every aspect of our Guru's teachings. I have been observing each and every manmat that you mentioned in your message. Every Sant here is involved in such type of activity[/FONT]


----------



## manbir (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

{ Next we even poured tap water into a GANGASAGAR and called that AMRIT... ( thousands took that home and matha tek millions in return ) }

Giani Jarnail Singh Jee,  

I have seen this happening with my own eyes !!!


----------



## vaapaaraa (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

I have always its believed its for those who are ready for it. Amrit, doesnt destroy the wickedness in a person. Its true, Guru ji says, 

Become the dust of the feet of all, then you may come to me.


----------



## vaapaaraa (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*



			
				manbir said:
			
		

> { Next we even poured tap water into a GANGASAGAR and called that AMRIT... ( thousands took that home and matha tek millions in return ) }
> 
> Giani Jarnail Singh Jee,
> 
> I have seen this happening with my own eyes !!!




where ? this is sad


----------



## manbir (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*



			
				naam_jap said:
			
		

> where ? this is sad


 
Gangasagar (said to have been blessed by Guru Gobind Singh Jee) was brought from Pakistan by a politicin who is its custodian, and a member of Pakistani Punjab Assembly. Sikhs all over Punjab in India were worshiping it like any thing and the water pouered from it was taken as AMRIT by thousands. They were bowing in fromt of it just as it were our guru and millions were donated. The Pakistani politician was surprised by the amount collected by him and certianly by the idioticity of Sikhs. The Gangasagar was taken all over the punjab in procession and you should have seen the trafiic jams it created. I myself got stuck in such traffic jams for hours.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Guru nanak ji - Guur Gobind Singh ji WAS NOT sent to this Earth to give us "blessed" gnagasagars and chappals...

Guru nanak JYOT came in 10 Jammas to Bestow on us the Gift of DHUR KI BANEE... GURU GRANTH JI SAHIB...

Yet today 6 out of 10 Sikhs cant even recite the Names of the Gurus in proper sequence...7 out of 10 cant read GURBANI.....8 out of 10 cant UNDERSTAND Gurbani..and 9 DONT FOLLOW GURBANI..

BUT 10 out of 10 will rush to matah tek to the sant ji/baba ji/mahapurash ji/gangasagar ji/chappal ji sahib..etc etc saying it is nishanee of Guru Ji..blessed are we to have darshan of these..

IF Guru Ji wished he could have left us Gnagasagrs by the THOUSANDS... 10 in each and every gurdwara..BUT NO..they sat on the Hot Plate to Give us GURU GRANTH JI, they had their head cut off to Give us Gurbani..they Sacrificed their entire FAMILY to give us Khanda Batte da Pahul...

Dhan are we who matha tek to gangasagars full of holes...and ignore the SOLID GURBANI that NO ONE can blow a single hole through...500 years later GURBANI stand the TEST of TIME and TRUTH...for All time.

jarnail Singh


----------



## vaapaaraa (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

haha! good point


----------



## Amerikaur (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Amrit - Is it for everyone*

Gyani ji, I agree with you in some ways but sometimes practicing Sikhi can even be 異文化への移行にともなって生じる現象を取り上げた論文のタイトルとしてカルチャー・ショックということばを用いたのはが - but I might be to over-the-top, even as a westerner.  

I'm sure you can make out what I'm trying to say.  If you can't try harder!  It's a very easy language to learn.  I kearned it quickly.

And if you still don't understand what I am trying to say...thank picture what it is like for a person like me that wants to learn.  Sikhs in the west that live around book stores with multiple volumes on nearly every language in the world.  But go to G and you'll find Greek, German, Gaelic, and Gurjarati...but no Gurmukhi.  Go to P and you will find Polish, Pashto, Portuguese and even some books that still refer to Persian...but no Panjabi.  

So that's OK, there are colleges, right?  But colleges don't teach courses in Panjabi. 

So that's OK, there is always sangat right?  Sure!  
But that requires on a long commitment of another sangat member that may or may not be able to communicate the language in the way that you can learn...providing the sangat member doesn't give up, frustrated.......and may or may not be very literate himself/herself.

So we don't learn, but are instead called 不精 or even disrespectful by some of the very same folks that could 違いを生じなさい but instead それをしないことを選びなさい.


----------



## Amerikaur (Sep 18, 2005)

:whisling: 
My post may have made more sense if it was readable in it's original Japanese...uh...instead of the boxes.  Whoooops.


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 18, 2005)

Dear Kaurji

As far as my computer is concernrd I can see the original japenese font here


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 7, 2006)

Kabeer has rightly said that

Pothi Padr Padr jag mua pandit bhya na koi ,

Dhai Akhar prem ka pade so pandit hoye .

Love is the real Amrit . 

Just taste and feel Love , Experience everything without reading any scripture or book .


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 7, 2006)

Gurfateh

Love from God to us.


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 7, 2006)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> 
> Love from God to us.


 
Oh Dear , Its Ok about Love from God ..

We always get it ...

But , there is one more GOD which everyone wants .... GUESS WHO !!


----------

